# Help??



## gigglesnjoker (Jan 12, 2015)

Hey i have owned a arab quarterhorse for about a month now the owners sold her to me as an "unbroken" 3 and ahalf yr old. The horses quailty does not explain wy thy only wnyed 300 for her he is now a perfect riding horse and to handle, but sinc ive had her i have seen lots of difference in her attitude i believe se is in foal, my gut tells me she is estm 9 or so months from her belly slight sloughing and her attitude is confused seeing as thuo she is still a baby herself!! They said she was running with a cuople horses at one stage but will not say more. She is very protective of her udder area, even kicks up abit an consistantly turns to her belly when aruond me she is not sick an still active when feed is a thing. Also she has not much of filling in udder but her nipples are abit swollen and formed?? I kniw only a vet can no say but i want to be as sure as possible before i
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

